# Laptop Problems



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have an Acer Aspire 3000 that is giving me hell. I need someone who can give me a quote on fixing ALL of the problems, I will probably be better off buying a new laptop, but its worth a try.

Problems:

#1: It is recently displaying a .dll corrupt file error. It will not show ANY icons on the desktop, the only way I can run anything is through CTRL + ALT + DELETE, but even then I cannot run Internet Explorer. It will not allow me to boot in Safe Mode.

#2: Before the .dll corrupt file I could not open my Microsoft Office Professional 03'. Everytime I tried to open it, it would attempt to load, but never do anything...

#3: The battery does not work... It was fine, until one day it stopped working. You have to stay connected to the AC power to keep it going.

We bought the computer new from Tech Advanced in May of 04'... It is running XP with 512MB of ram and a 40GB HD. If any other info is needed, let me know. I'd like aballpark figure to fix it completely tokeep from wasting mine and a repairmans time!

Thanks


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

contact Panther Computers in milton. i have an Acer also and they are a dealer of them. 

850.983.2270


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We offer computer repair also... very good rates,, bring your laptop on in and lets get it taken care of for you,,,,,:usaflag


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Call the The Computer Guy. Hes in the phonebook. Steve is a great guy, comes to your house and does it reasonably.


----------

